# How to decorate bare bottom tank?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So my 5 gallon is going to have 3 african dwarf frogs in it and a male betta. I am leaving it bare bottom for easy cleaning (but I spray painted the bottom so it looks like sand). I would still like plants and decor but how could I keep the plants from floating? And anyone have other decorating ideas? Thanks


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

well, I buy those heavy decorative little stone things and put them in that little dish like thing the plant is tied to. They stay down pretty well. (eventhough I have gravel, I put he stones on to help keep the plant from floating)


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

you could also get those weights they use for fishing and tie them to the backside of the plant so they wont show though the rock idea might be cheaper depending on the rocks


----------

